

Create Side Products, not Side Projects - rcaraw1
http://artofshipping.com/post/24821203985/create-side-products-not-side-projects

======
Toph
Semantics on words here. No one ever said projects == non-money making things.
At least I don't view it so black and white. If anything, I view the word
"products" as limited as it is different from "services", etc...

